# Fiktionärer Stadtplan mit photoshop?



## Tomskee (19. Juni 2001)

Hi!
Bin neu hier...also zu meinem Problem:
Ich will gerne für ne Homepage einen Stadtplan designen, keinen realen sondern einen erfundenen. Der muss nicht sehr detailliert ausfallen, also er sollte folgendes beinhalten:

-Straßen
-Straßennamen
-Ubahnlinien + Haltestellen
-Gebäude (auch kleine fotos von den hauptgebäuden)

Die eine Frage ist, wie kann man Straßen am besten umsetzen? Graue normaldünne Striche sehen mir einfach zu langweilig aus. Und wo kann ich Gebäude Grafiken (copyrightfree) herbekommen. 
Es soll halt einfach ein kleiner stadtplan für eine stadt werden, in der ca. 16 gebäude stehen. 
Hat jemand vielleicht auch Ideen wie man das umsetzen kann? Lieber vogelperspektive oder von der seite scrollbar, so als frontansicht? Ich bin zur Zeit etwas ideenlos...wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

bye
Tomskee


----------



## dPo2000 (19. Juni 2001)

gehe doch einfach auf verschiedene Routenplaner (hab gehört http://www.web.de Routenplaner is der Beste) und schneide dir Karten aus real existierenden Städten aus... Dann kannste noch die Namen der Gebäude / Straßen usw. ändern ! Idee !?


Gebäude findest du doch auf 1000 Grafikseiten !

besuch meine Homepage für Links oder klick dich hier unten durch ;]


mFg
dPo


----------

